# Ficus, Friesian colt



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

He is soooo adorable!! 

How come he has those bandages on?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh my GOSH! I can't believe how small they start out. I love him.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

The neck bandage is to hold the IV needles firmly in his neck. The belly bandage is from surgery he had to close a leaky umbilicus. He's a real cutie, very bold and curious


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I added you to my FlickR. I sure hope you're going to keep snappin' photos of this fella as he grows!

I am THISCLOSE to calling Poetry in Motion and to see if they'd like to take some at liberty shots of their Dutch mares. Your FlickR has inspired me.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

You should do it, I'd love to see some shots of them. If their website is any indication, I would think PiM would jump at the chance for some good photos :wink:


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Sara said:


> You should do it, I'd love to see some shots of them. If their website is any indication, I would think PiM would jump at the chance for some good photos :wink:


Their mares are great. They are members of the Indiana Friesian Horse Association. They let me ride one of their mares "Savannah" at the Hoosier Horse Fair. It was awesome. Then Stacey Westfall kicked us out of the arena, lol.

I really should go thoguh their breed demo photos from the Hoosier Horse Fair and load them up to my FlickR.


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

He is so gorgeous the sweet little thing! Good thing he is in safe hands now!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, he is just adorable. You can definitely see the personality.  o,o and boy does he have some long legs. WOW. Such a cutie.


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

He is so cute! ^-^
He's so little, I can't imagine the Friesian Gelding I know ever being that little! 
Are you going to geld him ?

Good luck with him, he's gorgeous.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

*sigh* soo cute!!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

trashcore said:


> He is so cute! ^-^
> He's so little, I can't imagine the Friesian Gelding I know ever being that little!
> Are you going to geld him ?
> 
> Good luck with him, he's gorgeous.


He's not mine, belongs to a friend. I'm not sure what she's going to do, but I'm guessing he will end up a gelding at some point.


----------



## BoBimble (Apr 16, 2009)

Aww, he is really cute!


----------



## InBox (Dec 2, 2008)

he is really cute!! just look at those long legs!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What an adorable soul.


----------



## zwarte (Oct 18, 2008)

Sara - How about an update on Ficus?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Update: The new nurse mare from Kentucky has a lot more milk and the two of them are getting along famously. I think he's actually going home tomorrow? I need to ask Jeannine! Considering the heartbreak with his biological dam, I think this is the best outcome we could ask for: infections all cleared up, all vitals are go, and he has a new mom to nurse and teach him manners till he's weaned. I'll definitely be taking more photos of him as he grows 

I'm so glad the folks at Virginia Tech saved and took such good care of him...I know I've said this before, but they really do fantastic work at that hospital and I'm so grateful they are close by! After losing the mother, Ficus is definitely going to be a forever horse for Carol.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awwww, he's so cute! I just want to give him a big hug!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Yup, he went home today. The nurse mare is pretty rough around the edges: thin, full of worms (was, anyway), bad feet and blind in one eye. But she sure produces a lot of milk, he gained 13 pounds after one day with her :shock:

Ficus Goes Home


----------



## zwarte (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow. Good nurse horse! thanks for the update.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Fabulous! Before I moved to Indiana I lived in VA. Wish I was still out that way. I'd only be a stone throw from VA Tech!

Of course I move to THIS state of all places full of nothing, lol.

I'm stalking you on FlickR already but I'm gald to hear that brown mare I saw was the nurse mare. Sounds like it'll be a lucky outcome for both the little babe and the mare.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I can tell that he is gonna be a gorgeous friesian when he gets older!!!!!!!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Rissa said:


> Sounds like it'll be a lucky outcome for both the little babe and the mare.


Haha, yes, I expect that mare will be returning home in MUCH better condition than she came in.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Hopefully the people will keep care of her better then?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't know, is a good question. I know my friends will give her excellent care while they have, but once the colt is weaned and she goes back to Kentucky...*shrug* Both mares they sent here were in less-than-desirable condition.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Links don't work for me on this forum =( Weird...


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Try these: for some reason, the slideshow links don't work for some people.

Ficus - a set on Flickr
Ficus Goes Home - a set on Flickr


----------

